# Micro-decisions that Dictate Your Future. Let's talk.



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 8, 2021)

First off, I want to give credit to start this journey to this forum: https://looksmax.org/threads/treat-success-like-a-video-game.262187/
OP, you have changed the way I view my life, as a series of decisions that ultimately compound over time to build a new reality. Yes, the randomness element is brutal, no-one chooses to be born ugly or poor, but ultimately, it's our destiny to overcome them to become the best version of yourself. There is more honor in breaking down the obstacle to cross that bridge rather than having everything handed down to you. If you have a cheatcode, the game will no longer be fun to play.

"The impediment to action advances action. What stands in the way becomes the way." - Marcus Aurelius 
What this means is that every obstacle you face is the way to advance your next action. We must learn to embrace challenges and conquer them with joy. Small steps, repeated over time will climb any mountain and conquer any undertaking.

*To continue this topic, let's talk about the true healthy habits and mindset changes that build up over time. **Note: Please remove your ego while reading this. This is not to make ANYONE feel bad about themselves, but to educate, to help and to collaborate to have a society of the 1%. A team that cooperates will always outperform compared to the outcasts who compete.* 

Personally, in my life, the one thing that changed my reality the most was *money. *Growing up in an incredibly poor environment fueled my drive to escape the financial burdens and mental agony that comes with daily expenses. Even small things like gas to travel, clothes to look good, or eating lean and healthy were quite difficult to budget in and I had to be conscious of how I was spending my money. From that environment to running my own business now to where I make over 30k a month, and no longer have to care about daily expenses, but plan wisely to invest in myself. The mental freedom that comes from not "having to care SO MUCH" is quite huge. Even though I am not a "millionaire" yet, I at least can enjoy a little bit of stability and have the luxury to think about improving yourself rather than"surviving the daily struggle that is life". 

How did I do this? Know what you are good at. If you invest your time and you are good something, you will never be poor. There will always be people who need you for your own series of talents and skillsets. Invest in yourself, invest in your skills and people will come searching for you. Starting a business is really just selling your skillset. I made this change over three years ago, and it has given me an energy to wake up in the morning, to start with gratitude and treat life as a series of smart decisions. 

The second thing that changed my life was not chasing girls, but having THEM chase YOU. A lot of people on this forum are quite young and struggle to find a date/get laid/have the validation from women. You shouldn't repress this "urge". It is natural, it is genetic, it is good. However, many of you (as have I when I was young) chase. Realize that this is wrong. You should NEVER chase. You must realize that you must become the 1% of men to get 90% of women. I remember when I was 18 and went into a nightclub, the pathetic feeling of trying to get a girls validation was eye-opening enough for me to realize that the problem wasn't with my approach, but with me. Body language, especially the eyes never lies. Now, after almost 6-7 years later, I can tell you that the club is my territory. All the girls approach ME. You may never know this feeling in your life until you get here, but there is an immense power when every person you see tries to make eye-contact with you. Again, the eyes never lie. Every night I party, I have girls push themselves/literally fight to get to me (I even had brothers pushing their own sisters onto me). Some girls leave their boyfriends on the dance floor to walk up to me. Even in the washroom, I have guys asking if they can PAY ME to have them suck my **** (WTF)!. I have signed girls chests with my phone number and Instagram with their boyfriends on the floor. I have had my photos taken in a club where it went viral and had several of the staff post on their Facebook with their cellphone numbers written down for me to contact them because they didn't know who I was. Every time I go to the club with my friends, they leave after an hour because they cannot handle the amount of attention I get from both guys and girls, it kills their confidence no matter how confident they may be. All I have to do, is just stand there. That's it. If you think I am lying due to your own reality of your cognitive dissonance at this point, then feel free to downvote me. I don't think I am "better than you" or anyone else. My goal here is to educate you into healthy habits to grow mentally, spiritually, physically. The reality is, there is no "game" in the club, there is no problem with your approach, or your "confidence" or how you squint or anything. It is just the way you look. The truth hurts, but if you want to grow, you should acknowledge the root-cause rather than put a band-aid on your ego. 

The point is, become the desirable man that is chased, rather than the desperate creepy guy that chases.

How do I do this? I was lucky to be born the way I am, and even though I was never particularly good-looking as a kid, I grew into my looks to a point now where daily, people ask me whether I am an actor or a model. In the past year, I have gone viral on social media platforms with over 500k views from fan-groups using my photos and each photo I post on my Instagram gets on average 7000 likes with over 500 comments. None of it is fake. The desire to "get laid" however has significantly gone down and in the club, I enjoy the attention more than actually bringing the girl home. Many times where I did bring girls home, there is a lot of baggage, territorial boundaries/ownership flags from the girl, and a lot of self-loathing that comes from having degraded yourself merely for the sake of validation. Eventually, you need to find a support system that carries you through not your best self, but your* worst self. A girl who helps you grow into a better version rather than consuming the image of your best self. *I am lucky to find a girl that accepts my reality, understands my need for space, but also supports the worst and best sides of me. When you find a girl like this, she is a keeper. It's not about "sex". It's about growth. 

Now physically, how did I get there from 0 to hero. This forum is meant to be "looksmax". It is meant to help us grow physically, but somehow after lurking on this forum after a few years, I noticed that there is a lot of bullsh*t and the original message and goal has been distorted to making others feel bad about themselves, weak mindsets/excuses of why they are not where they should be, or just burying into a hole of self-loathing. This needs to change, and I want to make the first step towards it.

*So what did I learn from my experiences?*

When you aren't there, don't "fake it". Fix it. 

Surgery is an option for those who lack certain physical features. It's not a magic pill, and sometimes it can definitely destroy you if you aren't careful with how you select your surgeries. I know some people who have had double jaw surgery who have significantly improved their looks, and others who came out looking like a monkey. Those who fall into the latter condition are severely depressed and slave away at their jobs, but I still commend them for having the balls to take a chance and play their cards. You have to be very smart about surgery because sometimes the consequences are irreversible. It is still a risk.

Books are so important not because of "having read" but the ideas and mental clarity that come from it. Posts like the one I suggested above contain far more value in changing your perspective than reading a book about the Agrarian Myth in America of the symbol of the "yeoman". Information must be relevant and usable, and if your point is to brag about how much you read, then you missed the point. It is not about validation of the ego, but the results of your reality.

Time management is key. How you choose to use your time. I use to play so much video games when I wanted an escape, but it is so wrong. Not only is it a waste of your time, but it is shameful to show off anything you achieved in the game. Imagine if you play World of Warcraft and you want to show off your outfit vs working your *** off and having some skills or even material goods. Treat your life as a video game character, and learn the skills to become the best human being, not a virtual character. Sometimes, a video game is nice to play to relax, but the point is to relax, not to invest your time in.

There is much more I want to input, but I want to open up the floor to you guys. I am not the smartest or the most experienced, but I have learned a lot and want to continue learning about life. What are some things that YOU changed about yourself or that you did that changed your reality? What are some books or skills that you learned that made you a better human? What are some things that are holding you back? If this has helped you, and if you want to start this discussion, please share this/give some reputation so that we can have this discourse. Let's change this forum into what it was originally intended to be.

​


----------



## Cain (Mar 8, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Every night I party, I have girls push themselves/literally fight to get to me (*I even had brothers pushing their own sisters onto me*).


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Mar 8, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> First off, I want to give credit to start this journey to this forum: https://looksmax.org/threads/treat-success-like-a-video-game.262187/
> OP, you have changed the way I view my life, as a series of decisions that ultimately compound over time to build a new reality. Yes, the randomness element is brutal, no-one chooses to be born ugly or poor, but ultimately, it's our destiny to overcome them to become the best version of yourself. There is more honor in breaking down the obstacle to cross that bridge rather than having everything handed down to you. If you have a cheatcode, the game will no longer be fun to play.
> 
> "The impediment to action advances action. What stands in the way becomes the way." - Marcus Aurelius
> ...


Things that improved me: 1. going to SEA to work as Entertainment where i had to push myself out of comfort zone and go talk to random people no matter how hangover/no sleep i was(it was my job to do that), its fucking awkward and cringy when you come to people and start talking about stupid activites you doing for the day, but talking to a girl that smiles on the street to you after that is a piece of cake.

Also SEAmaxxxing for confidence+ ego boost
Gymmaxxing for confidence
Getting clothes that are not cargo shorts/dorky tshirt
getting a good fade haircut instead of shitty short hair/long hair
going on 300+ dates for confidence, experience, fun and practice
delete all video games from pc so i focus on other things
instead of eating a candy bar in morning eating a banana
eating 3 eggs everyday
getting a multivitamin, vitamin D, omega 3, magnesium
Moving to another part of the world by myself not knowing anyone(forced to meet new people and hangout with them)(met a ton of new awesome friends this way) and living in completly different cultures
Psychadelics for low inhib + progress + knowing what to do next in life
Reducing alcohol and quit smoking
having more sex / less mastrubation


----------



## Soalian (Mar 8, 2021)

Good post but there's a bit of confusion I think vs the title, are we really talking about micro-decisions here?

Micro-decisions are stuff like brushing your teeth, making up your bed as you wake up,etc,...


----------



## Soalian (Mar 8, 2021)

Yolosweg said:


> Things that improved me: 1. going to SEA to work as Entertainment where i had to push myself out of comfort zone and go talk to random people no matter how hangover/no sleep i was(it was my job to do that), its fucking awkward and cringy when you come to people and start talking about stupid activites you doing for the day, but talking to a girl that smiles on the street to you after that is a piece of cake.
> 
> Also SEAmaxxxing for confidence+ ego boost
> Gymmaxxing for confidence
> ...


Could you make your own thread or sth? Could be beneficial to learn from your experiences and habits


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Mar 8, 2021)

Soalian said:


> Could you make your own thread or sth? Could be beneficial to learn from your experiences and habits


i was considering doing it, might do it sometime, when i got the willpower, maybe tomorrow


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 8, 2021)

Yolosweg said:


> Things that improved me: 1. going to SEA to work as Entertainment where i had to push myself out of comfort zone and go talk to random people no matter how hangover/no sleep i was(it was my job to do that), its fucking awkward and cringy when you come to people and start talking about stupid activites you doing for the day, but talking to a girl that smiles on the street to you after that is a piece of cake.
> 
> Also SEAmaxxxing for confidence+ ego boost
> Gymmaxxing for confidence
> ...


Hey man, thanks for your input.


Sounds like you have had a great experience. What industry of Entertainment are you in? Modeling? Acting? Promotional/Ambassador work for products? Sometimes it can be cringey, but after a while, you get used to it. I remember my first photshoot on set with an entire team of staff looking at you posing and it was super cringey too. After the first kind of round of failures, you start knowing your strengths/weaknesses and work on them.

"Moving to another part of the world by myself not knowing anyone(forced to meet new people and hangout with them)(met a ton of new awesome friends this way) and living in completly different cultures" 

- This was huge for me too. I grew up with really shitty, anchored down friends who never had any ambition to change their life. Then when you travel, you meet some people that really resonate with you, almost like a long lost brother. Heroic friends is very hard to come by in this life, but only meet when you least expect it.

I was against psychedelics until I read more into how it can be used as a tool, not as a consumption. What have you experimented with?


----------



## Soalian (Mar 8, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Hey man, thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have had a great experience. What industry of Entertainment are you in? Modeling? Acting? Promotional/Ambassador work for products? Sometimes it can be cringey, but after a while, you get used to it. I remember my first photshoot on set with an entire team of staff looking at you posing and it was super cringey too. After the first kind of round of failures, you start knowing your strengths/weaknesses and work on them.
> ...


What do you do for a living if I may ask?

Also, Covid is a shitty situation for global travels, not the best time to go explore the world


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 8, 2021)

Soalian said:


> Good post but there's a bit of confusion I think vs the title, are we really talking about micro-decisions here?
> 
> Micro-decisions are stuff like brushing your teeth, making up your bed as you wake up,etc,...


You're right. Maybe not micro-decisions exactly, but my goal is open the floor to what habits you do/mental changes you have done to change your life.


----------



## Deleted member 11388 (Mar 8, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> Hey man, thanks for your input.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have had a great experience. What industry of Entertainment are you in? Modeling? Acting? Promotional/Ambassador work for products? Sometimes it can be cringey, but after a while, you get used to it. I remember my first photshoot on set with an entire team of staff looking at you posing and it was super cringey too. After the first kind of round of failures, you start knowing your strengths/weaknesses and work on them.
> ...


i was an entertainer in a hotel, the guys who make trivia night, talk to people, orginize sports in the hotel, organize kid parties, pool parties etc etc


from drugs i did almost everything, but the only thing that i can recommend is skip everything and just do LSD for progress + fun, 2cb just for fun, ketamine for antidepression+fun
everything else is shit and not worth comparing to 3 i mentioned above.
maybe DMT would be worth it but never did it so don't know


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 8, 2021)

Soalian said:


> What do you do for a living if I may ask?
> 
> Also, Covid is a shitty situation for global travels, not the best time to go explore the world


I model professionally. Yes, COVID has impacted a lot of people and travel plans. Probably not the best time to travel to highly populated areas.


----------



## Lars (Mar 8, 2021)

nice man good job the hard work!


----------



## .👽. (Mar 8, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> First off, I want to give credit to start this journey to this forum: https://looksmax.org/threads/treat-success-like-a-video-game.262187/
> OP, you have changed the way I view my life, as a series of decisions that ultimately compound over time to build a new reality. Yes, the randomness element is brutal, no-one chooses to be born ugly or poor, but ultimately, it's our destiny to overcome them to become the best version of yourself. There is more honor in breaking down the obstacle to cross that bridge rather than having everything handed down to you. If you have a cheatcode, the game will no longer be fun to play.
> 
> "The impediment to action advances action. What stands in the way becomes the way." - Marcus Aurelius
> ...


No pics no care. Show your face before after or kys feget


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> No pics no care. Show your face before after or kys fe


No thanks & good luck to you.


----------



## Soalian (Mar 8, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> No thanks & good luck to you.


Don't ever larp you're modeling and show no pics of it to back it up, on this forum JFL, you gonna get dissed real quick


----------



## .👽. (Mar 8, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> No thanks & good luck to you.


Problem is you say you went from incel to chad. But dont tell how or anything. Your thread has some good points but no looksmax value


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 8, 2021)

I stand behind what I say regardless. I'm passed the phase where I need to "prove" things to someone. It's a waste of my time, and with the negativity of some people, it's like putting pearls on a pig. 

This post is for people to put what positive changes they made into their life, not to compare. Trying to give you guys some positive vibes.


----------



## micropenis29 (Mar 8, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> I stand behind what I say regardless. I'm passed the phase where I need to "prove" things to someone. It's a waste of my time, and with the negativity of some people, it's like putting pearls on a pig.
> 
> This post is for people to put what positive changes they made into their life, not to compare. Trying to give you guys some positive vibes.



the problem is, people here aren't going to be convinced that what you're saying is true unless you have before & after pics

do you see why?


----------



## IdiAmin (Mar 8, 2021)

I don't know, all I saw was a humble brag (but that's good for you, I do it too, I just want a little substance)


----------



## Deleted member 10536 (Mar 8, 2021)

Larps.me 
Retarded shit thread


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Mar 8, 2021)

im mirin bro

im also status maxxing, its gonna be time for me to go up soon


----------



## DrTony (Mar 8, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> First off, I want to give credit to start this journey to this forum: https://looksmax.org/threads/treat-success-like-a-video-game.262187/
> OP, you have changed the way I view my life, as a series of decisions that ultimately compound over time to build a new reality. Yes, the randomness element is brutal, no-one chooses to be born ugly or poor, but ultimately, it's our destiny to overcome them to become the best version of yourself. There is more honor in breaking down the obstacle to cross that bridge rather than having everything handed down to you. If you have a cheatcode, the game will no longer be fun to play.
> 
> "The impediment to action advances action. What stands in the way becomes the way." - Marcus Aurelius
> ...


What a useless post🤣


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Mar 8, 2021)

How tall are you?


----------



## Jew_Supremacist (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm sorry, I don't want to hate on you, I didn't come into this thread looking for something to shit on, but this post is awful and devoid of content especially considering how long it is. Reflect on the fact that you're basically just bragging the whole time and offering very little actual advice, and no advice or perspectives that we haven't heard before. And the post DEFINITELY doesn't match your title. Don't kneejerk argue with me, actually think about reading this from someone else's perspective without your own ego involved.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 9, 2021)

Pics of you..

That thing about chasing is not true. If you have really big LMS maybe girls chase you, if not, no girl will bow to you, not even if you are a chadlite.

When I didn't chase girl they just disappeared and probably (sure) got cocks from someone else. 
Of course chasing =/= simping

If you stay still, expecting girl will come to you, good luck.


----------



## mogstar (Mar 9, 2021)

0


----------



## PYT (Mar 9, 2021)

You don't really tell us how to achieve what you talk about


Comes off as a really well written humble brag


----------



## fvolkek (Mar 9, 2021)

Seems like humblebragging, but if this is true, which I’m 90% sure it isn’t, good for you.


----------



## Patient A (Mar 9, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> First off, I want to give credit to start this journey to this forum: https://looksmax.org/threads/treat-success-like-a-video-game.262187/
> OP, you have changed the way I view my life, as a series of decisions that ultimately compound over time to build a new reality. Yes, the randomness element is brutal, no-one chooses to be born ugly or poor, but ultimately, it's our destiny to overcome them to become the best version of yourself. There is more honor in breaking down the obstacle to cross that bridge rather than having everything handed down to you. If you have a cheatcode, the game will no longer be fun to play.
> 
> "The impediment to action advances action. What stands in the way becomes the way." - Marcus Aurelius
> ...


Sometimes I imagine what kinds of great information has been written on this forum but has just ended up being buried with shitposts


----------



## Patient A (Mar 9, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> How did I do this? Know what you are good at. If you invest your time and you are good something, you will never be poor. There will always be people who need you for your own series of talents and skillsets. Invest in yourself, invest in your skills and people will come searching for you. Starting a business is really just selling your skillset. I made this change over three years ago, and it has given me an energy to wake up in the morning, to start with gratitude and treat life as a series of smart decisions.


so how did you go rich?

by naturally being chad and becoming a model. 

So how did you get the women?

By being chad

what’s the point in teasing those of us who are already brutally blackpilled?


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Mar 9, 2021)

Lot of unnecessary brag, you talk more about what you supposedly achieved than how to concretely achieve it.
Your intention seems good and it's great for you if you're telling the truth but this kind of bragging without any concrete materiel will only make people angry.
Plus most guys here, even with all the effort in the world, won't be able to become pussy magnet models earning 30k a month.
Most of your success seem to come from your looks, not sure it was the message you tried to pass here.


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

Definitely didn't intend to trigger anyone here. Just wanted to share my honest experience of what is possible from a humble beginning. I won't apologize for what I shared or what I said regardless if people believe me or not. It is hard to share a positive experience of how different my life is now without seeming as "fake" or a "humble brag". 

I grew up in a place where my family couldn't even afford heating in the winter. The things that changed my mind was the opposite of what a lot of people do nowadays, which is to make excuses for their failures rather than take responsibility even if it may not be their fault. That's why the video-game example works.

Ultimately, I stand behind what I say. Don't chase, and become the best version of yourself through making money, self-discipline and taking responsibility for everything regardless of the randomness element. From such negativity on this post, I am going to stop replying on this thread, but if some of you want to dm me to talk about what we can do to improve together, then I welcome it. Otherwise, good luck to all of you and God bless.


----------



## tallandhandsome125 (Mar 9, 2021)

terminus said:


> Lot of unnecessary brag, you talk more about what you supposedly achieved than how to concretely achieve it.
> Your intention seems good and it's great for you if you're telling the truth but this kind of bragging without any concrete materiel will only make people angry.
> Plus most guys here, even with all the effort in the world, won't be able to become pussy magnet models earning 30k a month.
> Most of your success seem to come from your looks, not sure it was the message you tried to pass here.


If you think you won't, you won't.


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Mar 9, 2021)

dnr


----------



## tincelw (Mar 10, 2021)

I think what you said could be summed into this:

Create value for yourself. Become someone who people are drawn towards and people want to be around. If people arent attracted to being around you, it means something is fundamentally wrong with you. It means you lack substance and offer nothing. Improve yourself to the point others are drawn to you. Dont chase others if they dont come to you.

I used to believe something similar. The completixty of humans is so much deeper than you would believe. Your neutransmiters, hormones, unbringing, beliefs all combine to create this desire for human connection.

If you are someone who keeps chasing after girls, there is something deeper fundamentally missing from your life. Your body is telling you it needs validation, love, empathy, support and you think you can only get it from a girl. It is super easy to make the point to ignore this desire from your position, but what do you tell the young guy who has never experienced love?

Its not about getting photos taken in the club, or having guys ask us to suck their dick for money. Its a manifestation of the fundamental and most pure human need.


tallandhandsome125 said:


> When you aren't there, don't "fake it". Fix it.





tallandhandsome125 said:


> The second thing that changed my life was not chasing girls, but having THEM chase YOU


These things almost contradict each other. You can ignore your fundamental desires but that doesnt fix anything. desperatly wanting* female attention is the Symptom of a deeper problem, Not the problem itself. *Find out what is missing in your life and fix that.
What you said is still not addressing the fundamental issue, rather finding a way to aliviate 1 symptom.


----------



## Lihito (Mar 16, 2021)

tallandhandsome125 said:


> I model professionally. Yes, COVID has impacted a lot of people and travel plans. Probably not the best time to travel to highly populated areas.


Profesional model AKA if below average dude does this shit only je cant ascend. Looksmaxx + this Yes, but The problem is most People dont want or dont have time dedication...


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Mar 16, 2021)

THIS THREAD IS WHAT SELF IMPROVEMENT IS ABOUT BOYO I FUCKING LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Mar 16, 2021)

Why did I read that it made my depression worse.

What country are you from? What's your height? What's your dick size ? What's your race and what do you rate yourself facially? For research purposes


----------



## copeistani (Mar 26, 2021)

Ye, legit.


----------



## Potentialcel (Mar 31, 2021)

Stupidest thread ever, literally have your looks unlock your winner effect by positive reinforcement a bit every day and then naturally unlock the brain to your true biological potential.

Can the advice be applied for this guy?






How about this guy?





Oh but im sure some of this bs can be applied for this guy right?





Microdecisions aka mm of bone. 

Shit thread.


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 31, 2021)

one of the best pfps here i wanted to use a skull for a while but now seeing yours it’ll feel like theft


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Mar 31, 2021)

.


----------

